# New HDRs with MacBook Pro with Retina Display



## Jordansternphotography (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't wait until Adobe updates Photoshop to take full advantage of the resolution on the new MacBook Pro.

My blog: www.ComposingTheMoment.com
How I edit my pictures: www.ComposingTheMoment.com/how-i-edit-my-photos/


----------



## nightbreath (Jul 23, 2012)

Jordansternphotography said:


> I can't wait until Adobe updates Photoshop to take full advantage of the resolution on the new MacBook Pro.



So how are the screen colors?  Are they better than on cinema display?


----------



## blaydese (Jul 23, 2012)

Jordan,

Those are some great pictures, thanks for share. What camera are you using?

I like the retina display too, I think ACDSee Pro has something like that, I've never thought to use it until now.

Cool idea, thanks,

Peace! 8)


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 23, 2012)

blaydese said:


> Jordan,
> 
> Those are some great pictures, thanks for share. What camera are you using?
> 
> ...



the retina display is not some trendy eye rending tone mapping technique its the screen on the new macbook pros

and jordan those shots have a style alot like trey ratcliff


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Jul 23, 2012)

nightbreath said:


> So how are the screen colors?  Are they better than on cinema display?



I previously owned the 27" iMac. To my knowledge, Apple uses the same display in the 27" cinema display. I've found that colors and contrast are more accurately represented on the retina display in the new MacBook Pro than on the iMac. The processing speed difference was also minimal so I sold my iMac.

I use the 5D Mark III. I took this shot with these shots with the 16-35mm f2.8 II Lens

Yes, the retina display is not what makes these photos look the way they do. I processed them with a tone mapping technique similar to Trey Ratcliff. So thanks for mentioning him! He's one of my photography idols


----------

